# Glass Catfish with curved spine



## dhynes (Feb 28, 2010)

I recently bought 5 glass catfish and 4 are doing well, but one has a curved spine. 30 gallon tank with 15 tetras and 2 plecos

Water parameters:
temp:79
ammonia: 0
nitrites: 0
nitrates: 10
pH: 7.4

When I bought them they were all straight, but one is now in the shape of an "s". It can still swim, but is mostly lethargic and leaning on something.


----------



## dhynes (Feb 28, 2010)

I decided to euthanize the fish, he looked like he was really struggling. I have read about tuberculosis and that's what i'm guessing it is now. His coloration was completely normal, but when i woke up he was in the shape of an S. I really hope someone can shed some light on this. They're my favorite fish in the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## ockie13 (Sep 7, 2010)

ive had the same problem but sadly it proved fatal... just this morning.. apparently mine just grew like that. did yours swim slowly and not realy eat food?


----------

